# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Final Destination 5

## mnowak

Ո՞վա տեղյակ Final Destination 5 ֆիլմը կինո Մոսկվայում ցուցադրելու՞ են

----------


## VisTolog

> Ո՞վա տեղյակ Final Destination 5 ֆիլմը կինո Մոսկվայում ցուցադրելու՞ են


Այո, ժամկետը հայտնի չի:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Բայց խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել: Անկապ սցենար ա, խաղն էլ էն չի:

----------

